# No Firearm Penetrates 14-inches of water



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

myth busters


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw that episode. Very informative.


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Absolutely amazing thanks for the info


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

new idea, water filled walls!

even better idea: underwater BOL


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I had not seen this , I have seen a video where they used handguns "under" water like the crap Hollywierd puts out, I was amazed that they fired the guns under water.. they shot at a sheet of plywood from several feet, the only bullet to make it to the plywood was the 22 LR... it just bounced off, the rest made it about 2/3s of the way and pooped out...I was really impressed... I'm trying to remember if they shot an AR too... a buddy has the video I'll ask him..might even have him send it to me to watch again..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Back in the 80's,the Russians had a round that would penetrate and even travel through water,if memory serves it was a kind of gelded tube with a sabot behind it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

kogneto said:


> new idea, water filled walls! An igloo!:ignore:
> 
> even better idea: underwater BOL


. In Key Largo there is an underwater hotel room that you scuba dive to, it is about 30' under water. I believe at Jules Dive Lodge, it is a sphere.


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

sailaway said:


> . In Key Largo there is an underwater hotel room that you scuba dive to, it is about 30' under water. I believe at Jules Dive Lodge, it is a sphere.


sounds pretty cool, our ice hotel isn't even close to being that seclusive

I'm thinking Legion of Doom style dome on a lowering platform in some swamp...you wouldn't have the neat view you might get from the ocean but you also wouldn't have to be worried about getting rammed from some jet-ski

I'm guessing underwater housing is pretty difficult/dangerous, but how feasible would it be? you'd need like reinforced steel or iron...hmm


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Good video and it's a myth buster pretty well. But I like the guy's comment at the end of the video, "not that I'd wanna try it." ....same here.


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

You should definitely not try it.
Under the conditions that Mythbusters used the bullets are traveling very quickly and most haven't even stabilized yet.

Ever want a comparison, fire some 7.62 ball at a a stack of Oak at 20 yards, you'll get about 12=15" of penetration if you are lucky, Do it again at 200 yards you see penetration of up to 30" of seasoned oak.
At 200 yards the bullet is stabilized and traveling dead on, the velocity has dropped just enough to keep the bullet from destroying itself.

I've shot a few sharks that were 4-5 feet under and they die real dead


----------



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, what people buy into. That's why bow hunters never get a fish with an arrow. Let me put you in 14" of water and let me shoot my 45 at you. Who has the guts to back up the comment? On a small degree shoot the bullet can bounce off the water. Like skipping a stone. A larger angle will hit you. Are you guys home owners that use peeper spray for protection?


----------



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow.. what people buy into. I like this one. My girlfriends mother once heard someone say a dog's mouth is cleaner than a humans. My girlfriends mother quickly replied....
"I have 5 kids and not one of them ever licked their ass".


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

and a bow doesn't travel at 2-3,000 Ft per second. :nuts: 

none of the bullets bounced they disintegrated. the simple explanation; there's a limit to the speed water can be displaced when encountered by a fast moving object like a bullet. Therefore, The faster an object, the greater the opposite force it encounters when it comes into contact with water.Physics dictates that mass can overcome this force but not in a 180 grain bullet at 2,500 FPS. 


the same is true jumping into water from 20 ft vs. 300ft or falling while water ski's ...why does it hurt after all it's just water ?


----------



## jontwork (Apr 6, 2010)

*Misleading subject line*

At the end of the presentation they indicated that some slower bullets penetrated to eight feet in the water, not just 14".
Somehow I figure the odds of getting shot at by a 9mm is a lot higher than being shot at with a .50 cal.
Regards,


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a video that counters the "mythbusters". In case the vid doesn't show up, I'm posting a link to the page.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid43093113001?bctid=1913340052

The .380 Boom | Handguns


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Here's a video that counters the "mythbusters". In case the vid doesn't show up, I'm posting a link to the page.
> 
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid43093113001?bctid=1913340052
> 
> The .380 Boom | Handguns


Mythbusters does not always get it right. The same people that want to buy into the 14" of water theory will probably think a refrigerator provides good cover. It doesn't........


----------



## GeoMonkey (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually there is a bullet that will travel 50 - 60 feet underwater, but private citizens won't get them.

I worked on a USN project called RAMICS (Google it).
We developed a projectile with a nose shape that creates an air pocket around the bullet as it enters the surface. After 50-60' it slows enough that the air-pocket collapses and tumbles like a regular bullet.

But we're talking 30mm chain-guns now


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

sailaway said:


> . In Key Largo there is an underwater hotel room that you scuba dive to, it is about 30' under water. I believe at Jules Dive Lodge, it is a sphere.


Jules Undersea Lodge, Ocean Side, Largo Fla.
SE. Marlin st. to Shoreline Drive and there is a VERY good little restaurant oceanside right behind the canal the habitat is in.

It's not a Sphere, it's a rectangle with what can only be described as 'Tanks' on each side as the actual rooms you stay in, and you get a 'Underwater Habitat' rating if you stay there.

Not far from where I own a house in the Keys.

-------------------------------

As for 'Underwater Guns' we've had them since the 80's.
H&K makes them, they fire a 'Dart' and have to be reloaded at the factory, once you fire the dart (and there are multiple darts in one 'Gun') it has to be shipped back to HK for service/reloading.

Now, for the ONE other science geek out there other than myself.
It's a question of cross sectional density opposed to velocity.

(Something 'Mythbusters' doesn't seem to understand, Example: The chicken gun, Frozen chickens vs. thawed chickens,
For some reason, they just couldn't seem to get that a frozen object has greater cross sectional density...)

Lead core, copper jacketed (Both relatively soft metals) will NOT survive at high velocity entry into water, the dense core simply decelerates so quickly it blows the copper jacket away and fragments.

What is 'Aerodynamic' isn't necessarily 'Hydrodynamic'...
And 'Speed' is relative to the media you are trying to move through...

Air is a medium you can throw a 'Relatively' small amount of mass at very 'Relatively' high velocities and do damage.

In something as dense as water, you use more mass and slower velocities to do 'Relatively' the same job...

Steel core bullets (Armor Piercing) rounds WILL penetrate water pretty well since the cores are solid 'Heavy' metals and not pliable, compression prone lead.

I'm not privy to the stuff the special operators are using anymore, there very well may be a 'Air Bubble' bullet out there, I've not heard any of the guys talk about them before...

There are 'Layering' projectiles out there, where the outside of the projectile is a silicone looking 'Snot' that allows the projectile to travel with reduced friction to the water, but they aren't in the field as far as I know...
---------------------------------------------

RAMICS is a 20mm or 30mm projectile, and it's normally used for mine clearance.
That means we don't have to dive and plant explosives on the mines (EOD/UDT)

Or shoot at them with M-14 (7.62mm NATO) or M-82 (50 BMG) rifles trying to clear them close enough shrapnel often hits the deck...
(That will make your butt pucker!)

MUCH better if you can shoot at them from a helicopter with a 20mm GAU or 30mm chain gun!


----------



## GeoMonkey (Aug 19, 2010)

JeepHammer said, "
RAMICS is a 20mm or 30mm projectile, and it's normally used for mine clearance.
That means we don't have to dive and plant explosives on the mines (EOD/UDT)"

.....................................

100 % correct. They are made of Carbide (very hard) projectiles with a nose shape that creates the "air bubble" it travels in. Then they are designed to break open AFTER piercing the mines outer shell 
And inside the projectile is "stuff" that causes the TNT filled mine to explode or at least deflagrate (burn up).


----------



## Tennessepreppers (Sep 7, 2010)

From my experience and training a bullet fired into water at correct distance and correct firearm is very deadly even 6+ feet .......think barrett and u will see where I am going also need the training to accomplish it though


----------



## GeoMonkey (Aug 19, 2010)

Having spent 3+ years shooting high velocity rounds, including a Barrett .50 BMG, regular bullets cease to go "straight" almost immediately after hitting water.

Yes, they will travel some distance, but not where it was aimed initially.


----------



## Tennessepreppers (Sep 7, 2010)

As I typed earlier a trained shooter could but just like shooting thru glass you need 2 trained with proper equipment the likely hood is about zero


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

It could’ve been a hollow point.
After all remember this is from the guys who thought tracer compound was the painted tip of the bullet. :scratch


----------



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

*Bulletproof your home?*

While reading this threat I remembered a little booklet I came across online (see below on scribd). It didn't use water, which to me wouldn't work simply because once the bullet went through the outer skin (even if that's concrete) the water would just leak out; right? And the successive rounds would have a field day! 

What this booklet mentioned was gravel in the walls. Now, I don't know if this would actually work or not, but it does seem possible. Of course, since I have no experience with this, I could be very wrong.

Anywho... Bulletproof

Any thoughts?


----------



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

*Bullet penetration*

My dad brought a swedish 6.5x55 from WW2 and I remember we 'tested' it by shooting it through trees(some over 12" in diameter)with fmj's from the surpless swiss ammo. 
The GARAND was even more powerful.
You could hide behind a 5 gal. water bucket....once


----------

